# What job would......



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

your dog have if they could have a job. They had this post on my sisters lab board and it was fun to see all the different things people thought their dogs would like to do.


I think Chalice would be a rodeo barrel racer she just can't stay away from the horses. She would also like to do calf roping.

Mikado is either a bull dozer operator or a police officer. The first because he swaggers in to the middle of everything destroying what ever is in the path. The :cop: police officer because he runs in to all little tiffs and settles everyone down.

So what do you think your dog would be?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHA, Zues wouldn't have a job, He would be a bum on the street begging for food..LOL

Rocky would be an Elders helper. When ever I am picking up clothes he wants me to put them on him so I just taught him to take them to the laundry room.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> HAHA, Zues wouldn't have a job, He would be a bum on the street begging for food..LOL
> 
> Rocky would be an Elders helper. When ever I am picking up clothes he wants me to put them on him so I just taught him to take them to the laundry room.


haha,
thats hella funny....
xena would be a ratter,killing small vermin since that seems to br her thing.
if she was a human shed be a dumpster diver since she loves searching through the trash looking for disgusting things to eat,or a second rate security guard....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rico would be a bouncer he loves to bully everyone around


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Baseball player...he'd be in the outfield catching fly balls. :lol:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> haha,
> thats hella funny....
> xena would be a ratter,killing small vermin since that seems to br her thing.
> if she was a human shed be a dumpster diver since she loves searching through the trash looking for disgusting things to eat,or a second rate security guard....


HAHA, An exterminator..LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Champ would be a co pilot, thats actually his job now.
Lucy would be a baby sitter and eddie would be in jail


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

redog said:


> Champ would be a co pilot, thats actually his job now.
> Lucy would be a baby sitter and eddie would be in jail


^haha eddie would be in jail. Well, nimbo would have been a professional hotdog eating competitor.. that lil guy could stuff anything into him.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ha Ha Alexis would be a couseler cause whenever I'm mad of sad she just sticks right by me and tries to make me feel better.

Havoc would be in jail also cause she's so hard headed and won't listen to nothen anyone has to say. lol:angel:


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> Champ would be a co pilot, thats actually his job now.
> Lucy would be a baby sitter and eddie would be in jail


looool very funny..eddie in jail..lol, there's always a black sheep in the family


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great. Poor Eddie I'm sure we can find him a better job.:cop:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sadies would be on a daredevil reality show like Jackass doing stupid stunts and eating gross things. She jumped out of a moving car on me one time and she doesn't taste anything. She just swallows whatever you hand her.

Mary Jane would be a bitchy nosy housewife.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*omg*

Neela would be a rent-a-cop with her wistle and loud mouth. she always barks to let us know the neighbors are out.

Jarvis would be one of those creeps who stare at women at the mall all day. He already is a creep(lol thats his nickname) he loves to stare at people. either that or a dare devil... He likes to stand in the passenger seat of the car with his paws on the arm rest of the door with his head sticking out. He would never jump out, but when I take turns I hold onto his leash just in case! he never loses balance though!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

lucy the the babysitter and eddie the felon


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Lucy is so cute it looks like she loves the babies.

That is the face of an innocent man. Eddie I will be your lawyer!!!!!:angeldevi


----------

